

Ask HN: Idea that solves the problem of same-day online delivery - sixQuarks

Big box retailers like Best Buy, Target, Walmart would love a way to deliver same-day to online consumers, but it's too expensive.  So here is my solution:<p>There are already hundreds of thousands of couriers that go in and out of these retailers everyday:  consumers.<p>Why not make a mobile app that alerts them to deliveries that are needed near their home.  They are already headed that way anyway, all they would need to do is stop by a neighbor's house to deliver the goods.  I'm thinking the retailers can pay fees ranging from $10 - $20.  Heck, I'd check the app to see if anyone needs deliveries near me for an extra few bucks, why not?<p>Anyway, what do you guys think?  Obviously this idea needs a lot of work, but I think the gist of it could work in some way.
======
markhall
I think the concept is a very interesting proposition. Agree that if other
services (GetAround, TaskRabbit, others) can by through those issues, such an
idea could have basis. I do think participating consumers/couriers must be
have some vested interest or have to be members or something similar.
Beginning with a localized launch with select retailers, it would be a very
interesting experiment. The biggest hurdles will likely be getting buy-in from
retailers, yet if the bond structure is organized properly, this obstacle can
be overcome.

------
Piskvorrr
"Liability." If Joe Schmoe picks up his sixpack, plus agrees to bring you your
iSomething, then forgets to deliver it and/or drops it and/or his dog eats it,
who's liable? Especially in sue-happy countries (hint hint), the cost of
insurance will make this infeasible. (Perhaps a "trusted customer" program
might alleviate this issue?)

~~~
sixQuarks
I think that if services like Getaround.com and taskrabbit.com can overcome
liability issues, this shouldn't be a big problem.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Interesting to know; and for low- to medium-value deliveries, this would be
useful. Wonder how this would scale country-wide?

------
frankydp
The difficult issue would be bonding of some kind right? Prevent people from
just keeping the product which is worth more than the fee, but you could work
that out with credit card holdings maybe.

------
mapster
how about the many small time, one person delivery outfits that are already
bonded and insured? Create a network of these companies and a backend for
boxco to connect with.

------
venturebros
What would be the difference between this and other services that already
exist like TaskRabbit and Postmates?

~~~
sixQuarks
The big difference is that this allows you to make money on a "task" that
you're already doing anyway. Remember, you would make deliveries only to
places that are close to your home, which is where you're headed. It's only a
matter of making a small detour on the way home.

I don't even think it will be about the money. I could see this being a system
where you earn credits for delivering, so that in the future, you get free
deliveries yourself.

